
‘Forgot your password?’ may be weakest link - ajbatac
http://redtape.msnbc.com/2008/08/almost-everyone.html
======
linhir
There might be some selection bias here in Thompson's friend. Despite our
narrow view that everyone has a blog, and a ton of personal information out
there, most people's favorite middle school teacher isn't readily available. I
think the solution, that I have noticed many sites doing more recently, is to
more carefully create the list of questions. I am no longer asked my best
friend's last name or my dog's name, but rather more obscure questions, which,
as the article suggests, is a step in the right direction.

